# H: Lizardmen W: $$ (US)



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

I'd like to sell this new, undamaged Lizardmen army, I just have too many bills for warhammer for now, sorry lizzies 

Haves: 
x1 Lizardmen Armybook 
x20 Temple Guard 
x1 Slann Mage-Priest 
x20 Saurus Warriors (spears) 
x16 Saurus Warriors (shields and swords) 
x12 Skinks 
x1 Kroxigor (older) 
x1 Ancient Stegadon (Engine of the Gods) 
x1 Ancient Stegadon (Giant Blowpipes) 
x1 Scar Veteran 
x8 Cold One Calvary 


Wants: 
$$ Please don't ask for parts, I need to sell the entire army as a whole. I'd like to ask $300, including shipping. I've put a picture of them in their box, I'll try to borrow another camera for more, sorry guys!


----------



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

I've lowered the asking price to just $250, plus $15 for shipping- This is very cheap!


----------



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

I'd like to post this army is also on E-bay one last time while I can, still at a very low price for such a large Lizardmen army!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320659272734#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah some of this looks familiar LOL


----------



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

HAH! Yeah it does, and I love them to death and they got me tons of wins, but unless I land a job soon, they gotta go, sorry comrade!! =/


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

no worries man, hope ya find a job soon and you wont have to sell them at all and keep winning!


----------

